# release forms?



## luke4275 (Aug 3, 2013)

I will be having 2 people ride me horse. One, will be paid to ride him at my boarding stable. and the other is a friend fo a friend that wants to take my horse out on trail bec her horse is lame. My trainer suggests that both of them sign some release form.. can someone send a form? different forms for the 2 different scenarios?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

depends on the laws in your state. look up equine law or livestock laws for your state.
Your trainer should have some copies.


----------

